# "Define" spoiled!!!



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Me and my dear hubby both love animals! We will always have animals in our home. That being said we are ying and yang when it comes to certain things! 

I just got scolded ...again... for spending too much on my four legged babies 

I was grocery shopping and kind of got carried away 

I bought about 40$ worth of groceries and spent about 80$ on toys and treats for my 3 cats and 3 dogs! Scratching post, catnip, mice, bells, 4 different kind of cat treats, new water dish and various toys and treats for my dogs... 

Now by no means did that break the bank but hubby felt the need to shake his head at me and ask why I couldn't be trusted to get groceries just once 
(I know he finds it a bit amusing though). ;-)

Anybody get sidetracked like that? If so, can you share some "valid" pointers that I can use in our next little squabble?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Did you not have any of that stuff in the house before you went shopping? It does seem like a lot to buy all at once. 

I get side tracked like that all the time with food. I'll walk in a pet store for a can of food and walk out with 5 types of food instead. However, when it comes to things like scratching posts I check Craigslist instead of getting them new, and the animal dishes I just use human dishes or small glass bowls from a dollar store (not made in China!). Toys are only bought at Christmas time for the pets... there's too many toys around here as it is! Without fail someone is bound to step on a squeaky toy every day.

If you have a separate bank account I'd use it for your pet spending. Then it's "your" money, and you can do what you want with it.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems like a lot of stuff to get all at once.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ohh I've had different types of the scratching post but they never got used :dis
Same for the toys - a lot has gotten thrown out because it never got used and the rest is just sitting here collecting dust..

It just don't seem to matter how much I've got for them - if I see something that catches my eye I have to give it a try 8-O


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Carmel said:


> If you have a separate bank account I'd use it for your pet spending. Then it's "your" money, and you can do what you want with it.


Sigh.. I think that would save my poor ears the chewing I get sometimes 
We have different accounts but we had them linked together online a few years ago... I thought that was a great idea at the time 8-O


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ah, yes, the "you spend too much" dilemma. Having been married almost 30 years - to the same wonderful man, I can give you a pointer or two. 

First, spouses do not like surprises when it comes to money. If you have a stash of your own mad money use that for the unexpected finds for the "kids". Save the grocery money for the groceries or the utility money for the utilities. You catch my drift.

I'd have jumped your case, too. That is quite an excessive amount to spend - especially if that was designated grocery money. It's like a breach of faith to have done that. I would set aside $15 a week or month (or whatever amount you *TWO* agree on) for toys and fun unnecessary stuff. DO NOT use the argument that you work too, so you have a right to spend your own money on whatever you want. That does not fly and leads to "_oh yeah?, well, I just bought a 55" TV with MY money_!" arguments. No, don't go there. :dis

Hopefully you won't feel the urge to constantly indulge your cats in store bought toys. I find that the things they enjoy most don't cost me anything. Empty boxes, pull tabs off milk cartons, wadded up paper balls etc. Every day can be :xmasstree if you use your thinking cap and be creative.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Next time tell your husband that most of the population in the world live in countries where just a scratch post costs the $80 and salaries are a fraction of what they are in the US - and still those people will spend the money happily for their beloved pets and also for the strays.


----------

